
Google in Talks to Acquire Fitbit - undefined3840
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-google-owner-alphabet-bid-155004119.html
======
ocdtrekkie
I wish Google would stop buying things I'm trying to use. I picked Fitbit as
an independent, multiplatform product with great Windows support.

I sold my Nest when Google bought them, and I'm very glad I went that way.

If anyone's curious where I might look next: The makers of Pinebook and the
upcoming PinePhone are going to make a $25 Linux smartwatch called PineTime.

------
PaulHoule
Time to get a new fitness band; it's only a matter of time before Google turns
the service off.

